# 300zxtt hp potential



## zZidawg2836Zz (Oct 3, 2003)

how much hp could a 300zxtt have if u upgraded just about everything?... like upgraded turbos, exhaust,engine work,suspension,intake, and all that stuff.but no NOS. and how fast could the 1/4 mile time be? could it run 9's for less then 15 or 20 thousand $?could it have 800 or 900 hp?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

more than likey it could make 700HP. SCC project 300ZXTT makes 540HP, and their gonna upgrade the already upgraded turbos...so making 700HP and running atleast 10's is on da list.15-20K...maybe if u only spend it on the engine.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> *more than likey it could make 700HP. SCC project 300ZXTT makes 540HP, and their gonna upgrade the already upgraded turbos...so making 700HP and running atleast 10's is on da list.15-20K...maybe if u only spend it on the engine. *


Mike Kojima (SCC 300ZXTT) did 570+ RWHP on his JWT650 turbos and WagZ just did 744Rwhp (TD05-16G) as well. There are more examples but this should be good enough. Right now there is no one with a really dyno sheet that has broken the 800rwhp mark with a Z32.

As far as drag racing the Z32 She has a hard time on the take offs because of the anti-squat suspension so that will make the 60' times harder to launch.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Not to mention weight.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> *Mike Kojima (SCC 300ZXTT) did 570+ RWHP on his JWT650 turbos and WagZ just did 744Rwhp (TD05-16G) as well. There are more examples but this should good enough. Right now there is now one with really dyno sheets that have broken the 800rwhp mark with a Z32.
> 
> As far as drag racing the Z32 has a hard time on the take offs because of the anti-squat suspension so that will make the 60' times harder to launch. *


Did Sean use NOS to get 744 hp?

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Did Sean use NOS to get 744 hp?
> 
> Mike *


He used NOS and froze his IC's when he did that run! When are you making the big jump in your Z (BB)?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

VG30DETT's block and internals can handle up to 1000 HP....
it's the RB26DETT's ironic twin...... just the USDM version.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *VG30DETT's block and internals can handle up to 1000 HP....
> it's the RB26DETT's ironic twin...... just the USDM version. *


Never have I ever heard of a VG30DETT block holding 1000HP? You need to show the proof in a from of a dyno sheet. There is not one Z out here in the US/Japan that has dynoed in the 1000HP range let alone on stock internals. Please do not give out bad information in which you know nothing of? There are some people that well take your words and preach it to others only to make them look foolish. Please do your reseach before posting such inaccurate information?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> *He used NOS and froze his IC's when he did that run! When are you making the big jump in your Z (BB)?  *


I hope in the next six months as Mike Smith is very slow, he'sa making new custom downpipes which will proably take a really long time.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *VG30DETT's block and internals can handle up to 1000 HP....
> it's the RB26DETT's ironic twin...... just the USDM version. *


No they can't, no VG to my knowlege has made more that mid 800's. The rod bearings are the engines weak point and they will fail before 1000 hp.

Mike


----------



## zZidawg2836Zz (Oct 3, 2003)

what if i bore and stroke the engine? how much hp do u think that would add... and how much more potential could it have? also, do u guys think that would be a good idea?
thanx 4 the help


----------



## Twin-TurboZ (Aug 27, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> No they can't, no VG to my knowlege has made more that mid 800's. The rod bearings are the engines weak point and they will fail before 1000 hp.
> 
> Mike


Difficult but not impossible

If you want to look at a drag racing VG30DETT that makes 1000hp check out the Escort Racing site 

www.escort-us.com

I realize this is no street car, and they boost 30psi. they use stock block and crank with Howard aluminium rods and a dry sump.
The car runs the 1/4 in 7.40's


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Twin-TurboZ said:


> Difficult but not impossible
> 
> If you want to look at a drag racing VG30DETT that makes 1000hp check out the Escort Racing site
> 
> ...


It won't do it for long, the Nissan GTP car had to ditch the stock block as it was not relaible above 600 hp.

Also the rod bearings pound out after much use above 600 hp.

Mike


----------



## Twin-TurboZ (Aug 27, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> It won't do it for long, the Nissan GTP car had to ditch the stock block as it was not relaible above 600 hp.
> 
> Also the rod bearings pound out after much use above 600 hp.
> 
> Mike




Do nissan make racing engine blocks simmilar to a chevy bowtie racing block?

Or what did they use in the GTP car?


----------

